# Pickled Quail and or Pheasant Eggs recipe?



## gmengrmetsales (Feb 21, 2005)

As Spring edges its way here, I get excited for pheasant eggs - last year I was able to acquire close to 1000 of them. They have an unregulated shelf life of about 35-45 days in proper refrigeration - after that they are toast. I lost about 100 eggs as I could not find a home for them, Anyone have a recipe for pickling them. The same goes for quail eggs, though I can get fresh quail eggs year round from a local farmer. I am looking for both mild and spicy recipes.


----------



## metrakay (Apr 1, 2005)

Here's 25 recipes -- the garlic pickle one has process time for long term storage, all the others rely solely on vinegar for preservation. I think the "dozen" got left off the eggs in the garlic pickle recipe.

http://www.recipe-source.com/cgi-bin...ng=pickled+egg


----------

